# New York store red faced over 'Hanukkah hams'



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2007)

New York store red faced over 'Hanukkah hams'

A posh food store in New York's Greenwich Village has found itself red faced after offering hams for sale with the slogan "Delicious for Hanukkah," the current Jewish religious holiday.

The non-kosher labelling was spotted at the weekend by Manhattan novelist Nancy Kay Shapiro, 46, who decided instead of alerting management to take a picture of the unorthodox sign and post it on the Internet.

"I just thought it was funny," Shapiro, who described herself as an unobservant Jew, told the New York Post. "I wasn't offended in any way. I just thought, here's somebody who knows nothing about what Jews eat."

By the time Shapiro returned to the store on Tuesday, the first night of Hanukkah, the signs had vanished, the newspaper reported.

A manager at the Balducci's gourmet grocery store told the newspaper that the sign was a mistake and blamed it on a stock clerk.

Pork and shellfish are among the foods considered unclean under Jewish law.


Copyright AFP 2007, AFP stories and photos shall not be published, broadcast, rewritten for broadcast or publication or redistributed directly or indirectly in any medium


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2007)

All I can say is...OY!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2007)

Hilarious!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## R-2800 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love people


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2007)

It's pretty funny coming from a place Like Balducci's, they have some good stuff but then again with an Italian name what would they know about Hanukkah hams...


----------

